# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Fac simile lettera accettazione incarico

## dott.mamo

Dove posso trovare un fac simile della lettera di accettazione dell'incarico di revisore di un ente locale?

----------


## La matta

Non so se possa servire: http://www.provincia.genova.it/servl...Name=Documento

----------


## dott.mamo

Grazie. Sto cercando per&#242; quello di accettazione dopo la nomina.

----------

